# Another smart dog



## TimoS (Apr 25, 2007)

[yt]qFkCg16JOb8[/yt]


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 25, 2007)

very cute


----------



## jim777 (Apr 27, 2007)

That's a good dog


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 27, 2007)

I think it'd make a great rescue dog out on the ocean... put the dog in a life-raft and have him paddle out to people stranded out in the water... of course those folks will have to have a ball to make sure the dog comes out to them...  

Very clever.


----------

